# typing "@" etc.



## Gavril

When I use the Finnish keyboard layout on Windows (XP/Vista), how do I type the signs "@", "$", "^" and "~"?

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

On my Finnish keyboard these signs are clearly marked. I don't know if this works with you but try these:

@ = AltGr+2
$  = AltGr+4
â  = This accent doesn't seem to work without a letter on my keyboard. You obviously don't have the key at all. It's the last key on the right in the second row from the top, next to å. The same is true about ñ.

There may be other key combinations to produce the characters but you'll have to wait for somebody more knowledgeable to tackle that issue.


----------



## brtkrbzhnv

Wikipedia has a picture of the Swedish/Finnish keyboard layout: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout#Swedish. ´`^¨~ are produced by pressing the key in question and then the space bar.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> On my Finnish keyboard these signs are clearly marked. I don't know if this works with you but try these:
> 
> @ = AltGr+2
> $  = AltGr+4
> â  = This accent doesn't seem to work without a letter on my keyboard. You obviously don't have the key at all. It's the last key on the right in the second row from the top, next to å. The same is true about ñ.
> 
> There may be other key combinations to produce the characters but you'll have to wait for somebody more knowledgeable to tackle that issue.



The first two combinations worked, but note that on keyboards designed for US English, "AltGr" isn't a single key, but a combination of "Ctrl" + "Alt".

KVK


----------



## nurBahnhof

Gavril said:


> The first two combinations worked, but note that on keyboards designed for US English, "AltGr" isn't a single key, but a combination of "Ctrl" + "Alt".
> 
> KVK



You should be able to use just the right Alt key for AltGr.

To type a caret, hold down the Shift key, press the "]" key (the same way you would type a "}"), let go of the keys, and then press the Space bar.

If you're using a different layout than what's printed on the keyboard, you can view the layout on your screen by going to the Start menu, selecting All Programs, selecting Accessories, selecting Accessibility, and selecting On-Screen Keyboard. You can even hold down the Shift key and the right Alt key, to see what they do.


----------

